# Where to ?



## Sykai (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello guys !

Need some insight only you guys can provide,

Im an EU citizen approaching 30 years old, whose lived in South America most of my life, and for a time in the UK and also in the USA,

Now I'm looking to go back living in Europe permanently, 

What Im looking for is somewhere preferable in or near a beach, calm and nice, and a bonus would be a place with good economy for developing some kind of business

I got about 100K EUR in savings to buy myself a small studio (Im single), and similar value to hold on for sometime,

I have owned several sushi business, somewhere where it could be a good business would be great as well,

I have thought of Menton, San Remo, Nice, also Porto (Portugual) even Spain, but would like the opnion of the more experienced,

Thank you so much !


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Sykai said:


> Hello guys !
> 
> Need some insight only you guys can provide,
> 
> ...


Hi,

Very difficult question to answer. I can't speak about any other countries but if you come to Italy (Sicily) you will be met by a poor economy and not much work floating around...

That said if you open a Sushi bar in a town like Cefalu you will be unique... 

Like with any business you get out what you put in and with Sicilians you will really have to convince them that what you are selling is good.. If you bring something different and charge top dollar they will never go for it! 

The only other european place I can talk about with any other sort of knowledge is Minorca. Good if you want to sell to tourists and locals are more open to foreign ideas as well.

Of course there is also England.. Much safer bet in terms of economy!

Hope that helps

Kenzo


----------

